# Do planted Nano tanks need heaters?



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm just getting back into the hobby of doing a planted aquarium, this time I've decided to try a 14 Gal BioCube. I just started it up today.

The question I have is whether or not I need to use a heater for ideal plant growth. My plant of focus is going to be HC. If my apartment is warm enough year round is a heater really necessary? And if so what type would you recommend?










Thanks
GGG


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I would say in a 14 gallon, you probably need a heater. Unless you keep your apartment very, very warm.


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

As a general rule, I find my aquariums stay ~2 degrees above ambient room temperature... So, if your room temp is fairly consistent you should be good to go.

HTH

Larry


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I say yes. The smaller the aquarium, the more susceptible it is to temperature swings. A heater would take care of low temp swings.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

If your apartment is warm enough year round then I don't see a point on having a heater on.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

I have always seen Bio Cube get warm & just about stay warm under most avg. room temps. I would put a heater on ther so when the lights go off & the tank starts to cool in the cooler at night or durining the winter you tank will not have temp swings. I would keep the heater at a low setting would be best. Always keep a eye on it the first few weeks to see how its doing.


----------

